# WiFi with USB dongle?



## Orpheus (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey all...
I was thinking, if it is possible to set up a WiFi zone using datacard/USB devices(MTS,etc.) without using the 'Connectify' software?

Thanks.. 

P.S. I wan to connect my PS3 and 3 laptops!


----------



## asingh (Apr 18, 2011)

Then you would need a wifi-router which supports USB.


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 19, 2011)

ohk!..thank you!


----------

